# معدات الوقاية الشخصي



## kmayouf (28 نوفمبر 2006)

تعتبر معدات الوقاية الشخصية خط الدفاع الأخير لحماية العاملين في المنشآة الصناعية وفيما يلي نبذة عن معدات الوقاية الشخصية :

الشروط الواجب توافرها بمعدات الوقاية الشخصية:

1- يجب أن يتم اختيار معدات الوقاية الشخصية بحيث تكون مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية حتى تقلل الإخطار التي تستخدم من أجلها لأقل حد ممكن ، أي أنها يجب أن تكون فعالة في الوقاية من المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العامل.

2- يجب أن تكون مناسبة للجسم ومريحة للعامل وسهلة الاستخدام ، بمعنى أن تمكن العامل من القيام بالحركات الضرورية لأداء العمل وإنجاز المهام بدون صعوبة وحتى لا يتم إهمال استخدامها من قبل العامل.

3- يجب أن يكون حجمها مناسباً وشكلها مقبولاً، وأن تتحمل ظروف العمل بحيث لا تتلف بسهولة.

واجبات العامل تجاه معدات الوقاية الشخصية
- يجب تدريب العامل على الاستخدام الصحيح لمعدات الوقاية الشخصية لتوفير الألفة بينهما حتى تكون جزء من برنامج عمله اليومي .

- يجب تطبيق لوائح وأنظمة السلامة بالمنشأة لإلزام العاملين على استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية وتنظيم برامج التوعية لهم لتوضيح فوائدها في تجنب وقوع الإصابات لهم بجانب عمليات الفحص والصيانة والنظافة المستمر لهذه المعدات.

أنواع معدات الوقاية الشخصية:

توجد عدة أنواع من معدات الوقاية الشخصية والتي تغطي جميع أعضاء الجسم تقريباً ، ويعتمد كل نوع من هذه المعدات على طبيعة المخاطر الموجودة في بيئة العمل والغاية التي تستخدم هذه المعدات من أجلها.
1- الملابس الواقية
تستخدم الملابس الواقية مثل ( الأفرول ، المراييل ، الصداري، الأحزمة الواقية .. الخ ) في حماية جسم العامل من الأضرار المختلفة في بيئة العمل والتي لا توفرها الملابس العادية والتي قد تكون هي ذاتها سبباً لوقوع الإصابات .
المراييل والصداري تستخدم لحماية الجسم من تأثير المواد الكيماوية ومن الإشعاعات التي تصدر عن بعض المواد المستخدمة في الصناعات. وتتناسب مواد صنع هذه الملابس مع طبيعة العمل والمخاطر التي قد تنجم عنه فمنها ما هو مصنوع من الجلد أو من مادة الأسبست أو غير ذلك من المواد الخاصة والتي تقدم الحماية المطلوبة من مخاطر معينة ومحددة، ويوضح الجدول التالي بعض أنواع الملابس الواقية ومادة التصنيع والهدف من استعمالها وكذلك الأعمال التي تستخدم فيها.
حماية الصدر والبطن
تستخدم لهذا الغرض المرايل Aprons وتوجد منها أنواع تختلف في المواد المصنعة منها ونظام عملها حسب نوعية الوقاية المطلوبة وحسب نوعية التعرض ، ففي حالة التعرض للحرارة يمكن توفير الوقاية باستخدام مرايل من الاسبستوس أو الجلد كروم المرن ، ويمكن استخدام الاسبستوس المنسوج مع خيوط الألمنيوم . وفي حالة التعرض للمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض أو القلويات يمكن استخدام مرايل بلاستيك مقاومة للكيماويات .
ولوقاية الصدر يمكن استخدام معاطف واقية بأطوال مختلفة حسب طبيعة العمل .
حماية الأذرع والكتف
في حالة التعرض للأتربة الضارة فإنه يمكن وقاية الأذرع من هذه المواد الضارة باستخدام ( أكمام واقية ) من بعض أنواع القماش الثقيل ، وتصل هذه الأكمام من نهاية الذراع حتى الكتف وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتعليقها بالرقبة . ولحماية الكتف بالنسبة لأعمال حمل الشكاير والصناديق فإنه يمكن استخدام وسادة من اللباد أو الإسفنج .
اسم المعدة​مادة التصنيع​*الهدف من الاستعمال*​*الفئة المستعملة*​أفرول ومرايل​1- اسبست مطلي بالألمنيوم
2- الجلد
3- القماش
4- البلاستيك المرن
5- مرايل الاسبست
الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الأتربة والأوساخ
الوقاية من الكيماويات والسوائل
الوقاية من مخاطر الحرارة
رجال الإطفاء وصهر المعادن
عمال الصهر واللحام
الورش المختلفة
عمال الصناعات الكيماوية
عمال صهر المعادن وأمام ألأفران​ 
2- معدات حماية الرأس
لحماية الرأس من الأجســام الصلبة التي قد تسقط فوقها أو اصطدامها بالمــواد والأجهــزة ، تستخدم القبعات ( خوذات ) والتي يوجد منها أنواع كثيرة تعتمد على المواد الداخلة في تركيبها ونوعية المخاطر المحتمل وقوعها وكذلك ملائمتها لحجم الرأس ، فغالبيتها يقاوم الصدمات وبعضها يقاوم الحرارة والمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض والقلويات والمذيبات والزيوت وغيرها .
في الأعمال الميكانيكية وأعمال الإنشاءات والكهرباء وفي المناجم وغيرها من الأعمال التي يخشى عندها تساقط المواد والعدد أو أجزاء الآلات التي عادة ما تكون على ارتفاع عالي ، تستخدم الخوذة الواقية للرأس .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات الرأس:
- تصنع الخوذات من مواد خفيفة لكنها مقاومة للصدمات بحيث لا تشكل ثقلاً على الرأس . 
- لكي تكون فعالة في توفير الحماية فإنها مزودة من الداخل بحامل مرن يمكن ضبطه بما يريح الرأس ، ويوجد بين الحامل والغلاف الخارجي للخوذة مسافة حوالي 2 سم حتى يكون الغلاف الخارجي الصلب للخوذة بعيداً عن الرأس عند التعرض لجسم صلب. وحينئذ يمكن حماية الرأس من انتقال تأثير الصدمة . وتتصل نهايات الحامل بإطار داخلي مرن يستقر حول الرأس ، وعموماً يعتبر الإطار مع الحامل بمثابة ماص للصدمات.
- يجب أن تكون الخوذة مزودة بسير جلدي يمكن تثبيتها بواسطته أثناء لبسها حتى لا تكون عرضة للسقوط خصوصاً عند العمل بأماكن مرتفعة مثل أعمال البناء.
- أن تكون المواد المصنعة منها الخوذة لها القدرة على العزل الكهربائي .
- أن لا تسمح بنفاذ السوائل من خلالها .
- في أماكن العمل ذات المخاطر المزدوجة والتي تكون الضجيج وأحداً منها يجب أن يسمح تصميم الخوذة بتركيب واقيات الضجيج عليها.
- في الأماكن التي يتعرض فيها العمال لمخاطر الحرارة المنخفضة ، يجب أن تحتوي الخوذة على مادة من الصوف بداخلها بالإضافة إلى غطاء للرقبة يركب تحت الخوذة مباشرة .
- إمكانية تركيب وسائل ألإنارة على الخوذة عند الأ‘عمال في المناطق المظلمة مثل الأنفاق والمناجم .
- الخوذة التي تستخدم لوقاية الرأس عند الإعمال التي يصدر عنها انطلاق أجزاء معدنية أو كيماوية إلى الوجه يجب أن يسمح تصميمها بتركيب واقيات وجه البلاستيك الشفاف .
- واقيات للوجه تركب على الخوذ للوقاية من الضوء المبهر في أعمال صهر المعادن ، اللحام ، القطع بالأكسجين ، لا بد لهذه الخوذ أن تكون مقاومة لهذه المواد وأن لا تتأثر بها .
- يجب تمييز القبعات المخصصة لكل فئة من العمال بلون محدد على حسب طبيعة العمل .
- يجب توفير أغطية رأس تغطى شعر السيدات كاملاً وتوفر الحماية لهن بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب أن كون مناسبة من حيث الشكل .
اسم المعدة​مادة التصنيع​*الهدف من الاستعمال*​*الفئة المستعملة*​القبعة ( الخوذة)​
1- البلاستيك
2- الفيبر جلاس
3- البلاستيك الخفيف
4- البلاستيك المقوى بشبك فولاذي
5- الألمنيوم العاكس للحرارة
6- النحاس
7- القطن
الوقاية من:
سقوط المواد الثقيلة والحادة
الحرارة وسقوط المواد الساخنة
الصدمات الخفيفة
سقوط المواد والاصطدام بها 
الحرارة وأشعة الشمس
اللهب والحرارة 
الوقاية من البرد

التنقيب عن المعادن
الكهرباء والإنشاءات
الأماكن الضيقة والمغلقة
الأعمال الإنشائية والتركيبات
البترول والإنشاءات
رجال الإطفاء
عمال الإنشاءات في الشتاء​
​3- معدات حماية السمع
تستخدم معدات حماية السمع ( سدادات أو أغطية للأذن ) للوقاية من التأثيرات السلبية الضارة للضجيج على الجهاز السمعي وعلى الجسم بشكل عام، حيث تعمل هذه المعدات على خفض مستوى الضجيج إلى الحد الذي يعتبر فيه آماناً ( الحد المسوح به 85 ديسبل )
- سدادات الأذن
تعمل سدادات ألأذن على خفض مستوى الضجيج ـ وتصنع من الدائن المعالج كيميائياً ( مطاط أو بلاستيك ) أو من القطن الممزوج بالمشع. ويشترط في سدادات ألأذن أن تنطبق تماماً بالأذنين الخارجية حتى لا يسمح بمرور الهواء إليها.
- أغطية الأذن
تستعمل أغطية الأذن بحيث تغطي الأذنين بإحكام وتستخدم في الأماكن ذات الضجيج العالي ، مثل المطارات ومحطات القوى الكهربائية ، وبأماكن التدريب على إطلاق النيران من الأسلحة المختلفة ، واختبار المفرقعات وما شابه ذلك .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات السمع:
- يجب إجراء القياسات لمستوى الضجيج بمكان العمل وإجراء تحليل الصوت الذي يصدر عنه لمعرفة مقدار تردده حتى نتمكن من اختيار نوع الوسيلة المناسبة للحماية .
- اختيار أكثر من نوع لسدادات الأذن أو أغطية الأذن التي تناسب مستوى الضجيج في موقع العمل وعرضها على العمال لاختيار الوسيلة التي تؤمن لهم الراحة عند الاستخدام .
- يجب التنبيه على العمال بضرورة تطهير سدادات الأذن المصنوعة من الدائن قبل استخدامها ، لكي لا يتسبب عنه أضرار مثل التهابات الأذن .

يتبع ..


----------



## kmayouf (28 نوفمبر 2006)

4- معدات حماية الجهاز التنفسي
تختلف وسائل وقاية الجهاز التنفسي حسب نوعية الملوثات ، وهي قد تكون في صورة أتربة أو غازات أو أبخرة أو أدخنة التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون في بيئات العمل المختلفة والتي تسبب لهم تليف أو تحجر رئوي أو التسمم نتيجة لاستنشاق الأبخرة الملوثة ، أو الوفاة لاستنشاق الغازات السامة. وهذه المعدات تكون على هيئة كمامات وأقنعة توضع على الوجه بحيث يغطي الفم والأنف أو الوجه بأكمله ومنها ما يغطي الرأس بالكامل . وقد يكون القناع أو الكمامة جزء من بدلة عمل كاملة أو منفصل عنها . وتصمم هذه المعدات بطريقة تلائم نوع المخاطر وتحمي الجهاز التنفسي من ملوثات هواء بيئة العمل ( غازات سامة وخانقة ذات التراكيز المختلفة ، الأبخرة والأدخنة والأـربة ) وذلك عن طريق تأمين الهواء النقي اللازم لعملية التنفس وتصفية الهواء من الملوثات الضارة . وتختلف أنواع وأشكال واقيات الجهاز التنفسي باختلاف نوع وطبيعة العمل وأماكن التلوث وهي كالتالي:-
كمامات الأتربة ( قناع ) Dust Masks
تستخدم في حالة تداول المواد التي في صورة أتربة كيماوية دقيقة وهي عبارة عن مرشحات من القطن والشاش أو الإسفنج يمكن تثبيتها وفكها بسهولة عند اللزوم فتمنع وصول الأتربة إلى الأنف ويصل الهواء إلى الجهاز التنفسي نظيفاً .

الجهاز الواقي الكيماوي Chemical Cartridge Respirator
يستخدم هذا القناع لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات الضارة، ويمكن إيجاز عمل القناع في أنه يحتوي مادة كيماوية تتميز بقدرتها على امتصاص الكميات المحدودة من الملوثات الضارة ، أما إذا كانت كمية الملوثات كبيرة ويتم التعرض لها فترة طويلة فإنه يمكن استخدام ( كمامة كانيستر ) ويمكن أن تزود هذه الكمامة بقناع واقي لحماية الوجه والعينين . وهذا الجهاز غير مناسب في الأماكن المغلقة مثل خزانات المذيبات العضوية. ويمكن استخدامه في أماكن غير مغلقة ، ومن المواد التي يمكن استخدامها في هذه الأجهزة كمادة امتصاص ( الكربون النشط ) في شكل مسحوق.

الكمامات الشاملة All Service Masks 
وهذا النوع يمكن استخدامه للوقاية من مختلف الملوثات مثل الأبخرة والغازات والأدخنة وهي مناسبة للوقاية من أول أكسيد الكربون، وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الوقت الزمني عند الاستخدام .

أجهزة التزويد بالهواء Supplied Air Respirator
يوجد منه أنواع نذكر منها ما يلي :-
- جهاز الوقاية الهوائي  Air Line Respirator
يتصل الجهاز بخرطوم لتوصيل الهواء المضغوط بدرجة معينة ويستخدم في حالة التعرض لتركيزات ضئيلة من الملوثات .
- الخوذة والقناع الكاشط
يستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال تنظيف المعادن بالرمال وصقل أسطح الزجاج بالتيارات الهوائية المحملة بالرمال وغيرها من العمليات التي يتعرض فيها العاملون لتأثير الرمال .
- أجهزة التنفس الكاملة Full Face Masks
تستخدم هذه الأجهزة في حالة التعرض للغازات السامة أو الحاجة غلى الأكسجين مثل أعمال الغوص . ويحتوي الجهاز على اسطوانة أكسجين بوزن مناسب مزود بصمام تحكم ووسيلة للتنفس، كما تحتوي على خرطوشة ( اسطوانة صغيرة ) بها مادة كيماوية لامتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من عملية التنفس .
كمامات ورقية وقطنية
تستخدم في صناعة الإنشاءات والنسيج والصناعات الخشبية ، للوقاية من الأتربة والأبخرة التي تزيد عن ( 3 ) ميكرون .
​5- معدات حماية اليدين
تستخدم في هذه الحالة القفازات Gloves المتنوعة وتختلف أنواع القفازات حسب نوعية التعرض للملوثات الضارة وغيرها من المخاطر المختلفة التي تتعرض لها اليدين كونهما الوسيلة المباشرة التي يتم العمل بواسطتها. ففي حالة التعرض للأجسام الصلبة التي تسبب أضراراً بالأيدي نتيجة الاحتكاك بها فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من القماش المبطن من الداخل بالقطن أو قفازات من الجلد الخفيف المرن التي تسمح بحركة الأصابع . ويستخدم هذا النوع عمال المخازن وفي أعمال الشحن والتفريغ بوجه عام بالإضافة إلى التعرض لأجسام مدببة .
وفي حالة التعرض للحرارة فإنه يمكن استخدام القفازات المرنة والمصنوعة من مواد مقاومة للحرارة مثل الاسبستوس أو بعض أنواع الجلد مثل أعمال اللحام وصهر المعادن .
وفي حالة التعرض لمواد كيماوية مثل العمل بالمختبرات الكيماوية فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات بلاستيك خفيفة مقاوم للكيماويات.
وفي حالة التعرض لتأثير كيمياويات خطرة مثل الأحماض والقلويات فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من المطاط بطول مناسب لحماية الأذرع أيضاً .
وفي حالة العمل بالكهرباء فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات عازلة للكهرباء ، والتي تصنع من المطاط الخالي من الكربون ، ولكل قفاز قدرة محددة على العزل الكهربائي . ويلخص الجدول التالي بعض أنواع القفازات:-
​المعدة​مادة التصنيع​*الهدف من الاستعمال*​*الفئة المستعملة*​القفازات​القماش​الوقاية من الأوساخ​للاستعمال العام​الجلود​الوقاية من الأطراف الحادة​لنقل المواد ذات الأطراف الحادة​البلاستيك​الوقاية من المواد الكيماوية​صناعة الكيماويات​الصوف والقطن​الوقاية من الجروح والخدش​الإنشاءات​المطاط​الوقاية من الكهرباء والبيولوجية​عمال الكهرباء​الاسبست أو الامينت​الوقاية من الحرارة​عمال الصهر واللحام​الجلود ذات النسيج الفولاذي​التأثيرات الميكانيكية​عمال تشكيل المعادن بالضغط​القماش القطني​الاهتزازات​العاملون على الآلات الرجاجة​


----------



## kmayouf (28 نوفمبر 2006)

​6- معدات حماية القدمين
لحماية القدمين من خطر سقوط المواد عليها أو تعرضها للاصطدام بالمواد ، تستخدم الأحذية الواقية المصنوعة بمواصفات خاصة تلائم طبيعة المخاطر المتواجدة في أماكن العمل المختلفة .
 أنواع الأحذية الوافية
- الأحذية المصنوعة من الجلد الطبيعي أو الصناعي المقوى بمقدمة فولاذية لحماية القدم من سقوط المواد عليها، ويصمم النعل بحيث يحتوي على طبقة فولاذية للوقاية عند السير على الأجزاء الحادة والواخزة من وصول هذه الأجزاء للقدم . ويستخدمها العاملون بورش الحدادة والنجارة وتشكيل المعادن .

- أحذية مانعة للتزحلق : مصنوعة من الجلد ذات أرضيات تمنع الانزلاق والسقوط خاصة في أماكن العمل التي تتلوث بها الأرضيات والممرات بالزيوت والشحوم وغيرها من السوائل .

- أحذية ذات ساق طويلة أو توضع بداخلها واقية جلدية تغطي الساق ، تستخدم في أماكن العمل التي يتواجد فيها أجسام معدنية متناثرة على الأرض .

- أحذية تصنع من مادة ألأمينيت ومغطى بالكامل من الجلد مع واقية لحماية الساقين ، وتستخدم للحماية من سقوط مواد حارقة أو منصهرة على القدم وتعمل واقية الساق لحمايته من طرطشة المواد المعدنية المنصهرة .والتي تستخدم لوقاية العاملين بالمسابك.​- أحذية مصنوعة من المطاط الصناعي أو الطبيعي أو من مادة البلاستيك المقاوم للتآكل ، وتستخدم لحماية القدمين من تأثير الأحماض والمحاليل والسوائل والزيوت والشحوم ، وتفحص هذه الأحذية بشكل دوري للتأكد من سلامتها وعدم نفاذيتها .

- أحذية عازلة للتيار الكهربائي وتختلف قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي فبعضها يمكن استخدامه عند العمل في معدات كهربائية يصل جدها إلى ( 550 ) فولت والبعض الأخر يمكن استخدامه عند العمل بمعدات كهربائية يصل جهدها إلى ( 1000 ) فوت أو أكثر وكلما ذات قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي كان سعره أعلى ، وغالباً تصنع هذه الأحذية من المطاط الخالي من الكربون مع بعض الإضافات الأخرى وعادة تكون خالية من المسامير تماماً .​7- معدات حماية الوجه والعينين
وهي عبارة عن أقنعة بلاستيكية أو معدنية أو نظارات زجاجية تستخدم لحماية الوجه والعينين من الأجزاء المتطايرة والأشعة ومن طرطشة المواد الساخنة والحارقة وكذلك حماية العينين والوجه من الغازات والأبخرة والأدخنة والأتربة المنطلقة من العمليات الصناعية المختلفة . ويبين الجدول التالي نماذج من المعدات المستخدمة لحماية الوجه والعينين .
​المعدة​مادة التصنيع​*الهدف من الاستعمال*​*الفئة المستعملة*​النظارات​البلاستيك الشفاف​احماية العينين من تطاير الغبار والأجسام الدقيقة​صناعة الأخشاب​البلاستيك المقاوم للحرارة والخدش​حماية العينين من تطاير الشرر والأجسام الدقيقة الساخنة​عمليات اللحام​الواقيات​البلاستيك الشفاف​الوقاية من الرايش المتطاير بسرعة بطيئة وأحجام صغيرة​عمليات الخراطة والجلخ​الشبك المعدني والفولاذي​الوقاية من نطاير الأجسام المعدنية ذات الأحجام الكبيرة وبسرعة عالية​الصناعات المعدنية​الفيبرجلاس أو مواد معدنية عاكسة للحرارة​الحماية من الحرارة العالية والإشعاعات وطرطشة المواد المنصهرة​اللحام والقطع المعدني باستخدام الاكسي استلين وعمليات السكب والصهر​
​8- أحزمة الأمان
تستخدم هذه الأحزمة لوقاية العمال من مخاطر السقوط من أماكن مرتفعة مثل عمال البناء وغيرهم ممن يستدعي طبيعة عملهم الصعود إلى أماكن عالية .
ويستخدم لذلك أحزمة مزودة بوسيلة تثبيت بجسم العامل ووسيلة تثبيت أخرى يتم تثبيتها بجسم ثابت بمكان العمل .
​9- الوقاية من درجات الحرارة المنخفضة
يوجد أنواع من الملابس الواقية المصنعة بوسائل علمية لتقاوم درجات الحرارة الأقل من الصفر ، وتستخدم هذه الملابس في ألاماكن شديدة البرودة ، وهي مصنوعة من النايلون مع البوليستر المعزول كلياً . كما تتميز بخفتها وسهولة استخدامها بالإضافة إلى وقاية الجسم كاملاً بما فيه الرأس .​ 
اتمنا أن يكون ما كتبت مفيد للجميع
الهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انضممت حديثا لنا وماشاء الله داخل بقوة بمشاركاتك الرائعة

تشرفنا بك معنا ​


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

1.5 العوامل المحددة للسلامة الصناعية:
تختلف وظائف السلامة الصناعية من نشاط لآخر ومن وحدة إنتاجية لأخرى, لكن العوامل المحددة تتفق في كل الفترات على المدى الطويل أو القصير. والعوامل المحددة للسلامة الصناعية هي:
1) طبيعة وعوامل النشاط الإنتاجي.
2) سياسة المنشأة الصناعية نحو السلامة الصناعية وتأمين العمال.
3) حجم ميزانية السلامة الصناعية.
4) الدور الذي تقوم به الدولة وأجهزة الرقابة الصناعية على نشاطات الأمن الصناعي بالمنشآت. 
5) دور النقابة في مجالات السلامة الصناعية.
6) سياسات الإدارات العليا تجاه سلامة العاملين.
7) الوعي الصناعي والأمني لدى العاملين. 
يتأثر الأمن الصناعي بالحوادث والمناخ التنظيمي الداخلي للمنشأة, وخصائص المعدات والمواد ومهارات العاملين واللوائح والإجراءات التنظيمية. كما توجد بعض من العوامل يكون تأثيرها على المدى البعيد كالتدريب والخطط وحجم ميزانية الأمن الصناعي والحوافز والروح المعنوية وإتجاه العاملين نحو الأوتوماتيكية والتفاعل مع الآلات. إلا أنه يجب تحديد نوع السلامة الصناعية التي تناسب كل نشاط صناعي. وعلى سبيل المثال الصناعات الإستخراجية كالبترول والمعادن تحتاج لأساليب سلامة صناعية تختلف عن تلك التي تناسب الصناعات التحويلية كالبتروكيماويات.
1.6 برنامج السلامة الصناعية:
يحتاج برنامج السلامة الصناعية إلى ضرورة قياس الآتي: 
1) قياس خصائص العملية التحويلية ومراحلها ومخاطر كل مرحلة.
2) قياس الخصائص الفنية والسلوكية لعوامل الإنتاج والمصادر البديلة لكل عنصر.
3) قياس الإستخدامات المثالية لكل عنصر من العناصر الداخلة والخارجة من محطات الإنتاج مع تحديد الوقت والتكلفة المعيارية. 
4) معرفة أسباب الحوادث وسبل التغلب عليها.
5) تفهم دقيق للعوامل التي يمكن التحكم فيها والتي يصعب على الإدارة التحكم فيها.

1.7 مكونات برنامج السلامة الصناعية:
1) الإرشادات النمطية للعامل مع الآلات والمواد بأنواعها المختلفة. 
2) النسب المعيارية للمواد المصنعة.
3) رصد المعلومات الفنية لتفاعل الإنسان مع الآلة.
4) التدريب المستمر لأخصائي السلامة الصناعية.
5) الميزانية التقديرية لبرنامج السلامة الصناعية المقترح. 
6) توفير مواد وأجهزة للتدريب على برنامج السلامة الصناعية كالأفلام والصور وغيرها من أساليب.
7) تحديد للحوادث التي تقع عند الإنحراف عن الأنماط الأساسية للسلامة. 
8) إختيار أساليب الوقاية ووسائل العلاج لكل نوع من الحوادث داخل المنشأة.
9) إختيار معدلات للتنبؤ بالحوادث قبل وقوعها كالموضحة على الأجهزة والمعدات الأوتوماتيكية مثل إشارات الإنذار المبكر للكوارث. 
10) إدخال الإنذارات المبكرة وتوزيعها السليم على المحطات والأماكن المختلفة للآلة أو المنشأة الصناعية. 
11) إيضاح العائد على الإستثمار في السلامة الصناعية وعكسها للإدارات العليا بقصد توضيح فعاليات البرنامج لضمان فعالية إستمرارية التمويل والدعم.
12) التأمين على سلامة العاملين بالنسبة للمجالات الخطرة القابلة للتحويل 
13) تجديد البرنامج بصفة دورية عند تعديل الآلات أو إستخدام مواد جديدة أو تغيير طرق التحويل الفني ومرحلية الإنتاج, أو تغيير مصادر الطاقة. 
14) الجداول الزمنية لتنفيذ البرنامج وأوتوماتيكية النظام بإستخدام الكمبيوتر ودورية المعلومات وتحديد متخذي القرار.
15) حساب المعدلات الإحصائية وجداول الإحتمالات والزيارات المدنية والمحلية والعالمية لمنشآت مماثلة.
16) الإنضمام إلى الجمعيات العلمية المتخصصة في السلامة الصناعية وإدارة الأزمات والكوارث.
1.8 الأمن الصناعي وأثره على الكفاية الإنتاجية:
الكفاية الإنتاجية هي الإستغلال الأمثل لعناصر الإنتاج المتاحة للوصول إلى الإنتاج الأمثل, وأيضا هي النسبة بين المخرجات إلى المدخلات. تمثل المخرجات كل ما تقدمه الوحدة الإنتاجية من سلع وخدمات, أما المدخلات فهي كل ما يدخل الوحدة الإنتاجية من عناصر تتلخص في المواد الخام والعمالة والماكينات ورأس المال ويطلق عليها معاملات الإنتاج.
أما إنتاجية العمل على مستوى الصناعة عبارة عن نسبة الناتج للصناعة إلى العمل. ويعبر عنه على النحو التالي:
إنتاجية العمل = ناتج الثروة ÷ عنصر العمل
يستخدم مدلول إنتاجية العمل للدلالة على ما يبذل من جهد لزيادة الإنتاج وهذه النسبة كمقياس للإنتاجية أسهل من إعتبار الموارد المستخدمة كمقام للمعادلة. يفيد إحتساب الإنتاجية على أساس الجهد المبذول في شكل ساعات عمل, أيام, أسابيع, سنوات, حتى يتم معرفة إلى أي مدى يمكن زيادة متوسط الأجر في الساعة أو الإسبوع دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى تضخم في التكاليف. تتفاوت أهمية عنصر العمل من دولة لأخرى ومن صناعة لأخرى. نجد أن الدول النامية تواجه ندرة في رأس المال والأرض ووفرة في قوة العمل, فلذلك يجب العمل على زيادة الناتج لكل آلة أو وحدة إنتاجية مع زيادة الناتج لكل عامل, وهذا يدخل عامل السرعة في أداء العامل مما يجعله عرضة لحوادث العمل, الذي تهدد الإقتصاد. 
فبيئة العمل لو وجدت مناسبة للعامل سترفع من سرعة أداءه وبالتالي إلى زيادة معدلات الإنتاج. كما أن البيئة الغير مناسبة تصيب العامل بالأمراض المهنية مثل الجو الرطب الذي يصيب العامل بآلام المفاصل وإلتهاب العضلات مما يسبب تراخي أو نقص في معدل أداء العامل, وإستمرار هذه الظروف يودي إلى خسارة إقتصادية فادحة. فحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية الناتجة من ظروف العمل الغير صحية, والقيام بالأعمال الشاقة الغير متناسبة مع حجم العمل, وخفض الروح المعنوية للعامل, وسوء التنظيم الداخلي لمكان العمل يتسبب في وجود الزمن الضائع الذي يكون أثره إقتصاديا. 
يؤثر الأمن الصناعي على الكفاءة الإنتاجية من خلال الآتي:
1) توفر أماكن العمل الآمنة يساهم في تقليل مخاوف العاملين من المخاطر, وهذا بدوره يساهم في رفع الروح المعنوية للعاملين وزيادة إنتاجيتهم, والعكس صحيح. 
2) إنخفاض معدل الحوادث الصناعية بسبب إهتمام المنشأة بتوفير ظروف العمل الخالية من المخاطر يعد عاملا مهما في جذب الأفراد ذوي الخبرات للعمل والإستقرار فيها. 
3) زيادة معدلات الحوادث أو الإصابات تؤدي إلى زيادة التكاليف التي تتحملها المنشأة المتمثلة في التعويضات الواجب دفعها للأفراد الذين يتعرضون للإصابة أو الوفاة مضافا إليها تكاليف العلاج. 
4) تعرض أحد العاملين للإصابة قد يؤدي إلى زيادة الوقت الذي تصرفه المنشأة في التعرف على أسبابها وإعداد التقارير عنها بالإضافة للوقت الذي تخسره المنشأة نتيجة تجمع الأفراد حول زميلهم الذي أصيب وتركهم لأعمالهم, الأمر الذي يعرقل تنفيذ البرامج الإنتاجية. 
5) أن العامل الذي يعود للعمل بعد إصابته لن يكون بنفس المستوى السابق من الكفاءة بالرغم من أنه يتقاضى نفس الأجر أو الراتب. 
6) وقوع الحوادث يؤدي إلى زيادة الأضرار التي تتعرض لها المعدات ولا بد من تحمل نفقات صيانتها من أجل إعادتها إلى حالتها الطبيعية وهذا سينعكس على معدل الوقت المتاح لإشتغال المعدات. 
7) زيادة معدل الحوادث الصناعية يتطلب تعيين أفراد جدد بدلا عن الذين أقعدتهم إصابة العمل بصورة دائمة, وهذا يستوجب برامج تدريبية لهم من أجل رفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية.


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

. العوامل المحددة للسلامة الصناعية:
تختلف وظائف السلامة الصناعية من نشاط لآخر ومن وحدة إنتاجية لأخرى, لكن العوامل المحددة تتفق في كل الفترات على المدى الطويل أو القصير. والعوامل المحددة للسلامة الصناعية هي:
1) طبيعة وعوامل النشاط الإنتاجي.
2) سياسة المنشأة الصناعية نحو السلامة الصناعية وتأمين العمال.
3) حجم ميزانية السلامة الصناعية.
4) الدور الذي تقوم به الدولة وأجهزة الرقابة الصناعية على نشاطات الأمن الصناعي بالمنشآت. 
5) دور النقابة في مجالات السلامة الصناعية.
6) سياسات الإدارات العليا تجاه سلامة العاملين.
7) الوعي الصناعي والأمني لدى العاملين. 
يتأثر الأمن الصناعي بالحوادث والمناخ التنظيمي الداخلي للمنشأة, وخصائص المعدات والمواد ومهارات العاملين واللوائح والإجراءات التنظيمية. كما توجد بعض من العوامل يكون تأثيرها على المدى البعيد كالتدريب والخطط وحجم ميزانية الأمن الصناعي والحوافز والروح المعنوية وإتجاه العاملين نحو الأوتوماتيكية والتفاعل مع الآلات. إلا أنه يجب تحديد نوع السلامة الصناعية التي تناسب كل نشاط صناعي. وعلى سبيل المثال الصناعات الإستخراجية كالبترول والمعادن تحتاج لأساليب سلامة صناعية تختلف عن تلك التي تناسب الصناعات التحويلية كالبتروكيماويات.
برنامج السلامة الصناعية:
يحتاج برنامج السلامة الصناعية إلى ضرورة قياس الآتي: 
1) قياس خصائص العملية التحويلية ومراحلها ومخاطر كل مرحلة.
2) قياس الخصائص الفنية والسلوكية لعوامل الإنتاج والمصادر البديلة لكل عنصر.
3) قياس الإستخدامات المثالية لكل عنصر من العناصر الداخلة والخارجة من محطات الإنتاج مع تحديد الوقت والتكلفة المعيارية. 
4) معرفة أسباب الحوادث وسبل التغلب عليها.
5) تفهم دقيق للعوامل التي يمكن التحكم فيها والتي يصعب على الإدارة التحكم فيها.

1.7 مكونات برنامج السلامة الصناعية:
1) الإرشادات النمطية للعامل مع الآلات والمواد بأنواعها المختلفة. 
2) النسب المعيارية للمواد المصنعة.
3) رصد المعلومات الفنية لتفاعل الإنسان مع الآلة.
4) التدريب المستمر لأخصائي السلامة الصناعية.
5) الميزانية التقديرية لبرنامج السلامة الصناعية المقترح. 
6) توفير مواد وأجهزة للتدريب على برنامج السلامة الصناعية كالأفلام والصور وغيرها من أساليب.
7) تحديد للحوادث التي تقع عند الإنحراف عن الأنماط الأساسية للسلامة. 
8) إختيار أساليب الوقاية ووسائل العلاج لكل نوع من الحوادث داخل المنشأة.
9) إختيار معدلات للتنبؤ بالحوادث قبل وقوعها كالموضحة على الأجهزة والمعدات الأوتوماتيكية مثل إشارات الإنذار المبكر للكوارث. 
10) إدخال الإنذارات المبكرة وتوزيعها السليم على المحطات والأماكن المختلفة للآلة أو المنشأة الصناعية. 
11) إيضاح العائد على الإستثمار في السلامة الصناعية وعكسها للإدارات العليا بقصد توضيح فعاليات البرنامج لضمان فعالية إستمرارية التمويل والدعم.
12) التأمين على سلامة العاملين بالنسبة للمجالات الخطرة القابلة للتحويل 
13) تجديد البرنامج بصفة دورية عند تعديل الآلات أو إستخدام مواد جديدة أو تغيير طرق التحويل الفني ومرحلية الإنتاج, أو تغيير مصادر الطاقة. 
14) الجداول الزمنية لتنفيذ البرنامج وأوتوماتيكية النظام بإستخدام الكمبيوتر ودورية المعلومات وتحديد متخذي القرار.
15) حساب المعدلات الإحصائية وجداول الإحتمالات والزيارات المدنية والمحلية والعالمية لمنشآت مماثلة.
16) الإنضمام إلى الجمعيات العلمية المتخصصة في السلامة الصناعية وإدارة الأزمات والكوارث.
1.8 الأمن الصناعي وأثره على الكفاية الإنتاجية:
الكفاية الإنتاجية هي الإستغلال الأمثل لعناصر الإنتاج المتاحة للوصول إلى الإنتاج الأمثل, وأيضا هي النسبة بين المخرجات إلى المدخلات. تمثل المخرجات كل ما تقدمه الوحدة الإنتاجية من سلع وخدمات, أما المدخلات فهي كل ما يدخل الوحدة الإنتاجية من عناصر تتلخص في المواد الخام والعمالة والماكينات ورأس المال ويطلق عليها معاملات الإنتاج.
أما إنتاجية العمل على مستوى الصناعة عبارة عن نسبة الناتج للصناعة إلى العمل. ويعبر عنه على النحو التالي:
إنتاجية العمل = ناتج الثروة ÷ عنصر العمل
يستخدم مدلول إنتاجية العمل للدلالة على ما يبذل من جهد لزيادة الإنتاج وهذه النسبة كمقياس للإنتاجية أسهل من إعتبار الموارد المستخدمة كمقام للمعادلة. يفيد إحتساب الإنتاجية على أساس الجهد المبذول في شكل ساعات عمل, أيام, أسابيع, سنوات, حتى يتم معرفة إلى أي مدى يمكن زيادة متوسط الأجر في الساعة أو الإسبوع دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى تضخم في التكاليف. تتفاوت أهمية عنصر العمل من دولة لأخرى ومن صناعة لأخرى. نجد أن الدول النامية تواجه ندرة في رأس المال والأرض ووفرة في قوة العمل, فلذلك يجب العمل على زيادة الناتج لكل آلة أو وحدة إنتاجية مع زيادة الناتج لكل عامل, وهذا يدخل عامل السرعة في أداء العامل مما يجعله عرضة لحوادث العمل, الذي تهدد الإقتصاد. 
فبيئة العمل لو وجدت مناسبة للعامل سترفع من سرعة أداءه وبالتالي إلى زيادة معدلات الإنتاج. كما أن البيئة الغير مناسبة تصيب العامل بالأمراض المهنية مثل الجو الرطب الذي يصيب العامل بآلام المفاصل وإلتهاب العضلات مما يسبب تراخي أو نقص في معدل أداء العامل, وإستمرار هذه الظروف يودي إلى خسارة إقتصادية فادحة. فحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية الناتجة من ظروف العمل الغير صحية, والقيام بالأعمال الشاقة الغير متناسبة مع حجم العمل, وخفض الروح المعنوية للعامل, وسوء التنظيم الداخلي لمكان العمل يتسبب في وجود الزمن الضائع الذي يكون أثره إقتصاديا. 
يؤثر الأمن الصناعي على الكفاءة الإنتاجية من خلال الآتي:
1) توفر أماكن العمل الآمنة يساهم في تقليل مخاوف العاملين من المخاطر, وهذا بدوره يساهم في رفع الروح المعنوية للعاملين وزيادة إنتاجيتهم, والعكس صحيح. 
2) إنخفاض معدل الحوادث الصناعية بسبب إهتمام المنشأة بتوفير ظروف العمل الخالية من المخاطر يعد عاملا مهما في جذب الأفراد ذوي الخبرات للعمل والإستقرار فيها. 
3) زيادة معدلات الحوادث أو الإصابات تؤدي إلى زيادة التكاليف التي تتحملها المنشأة المتمثلة في التعويضات الواجب دفعها للأفراد الذين يتعرضون للإصابة أو الوفاة مضافا إليها تكاليف العلاج. 
4) تعرض أحد العاملين للإصابة قد يؤدي إلى زيادة الوقت الذي تصرفه المنشأة في التعرف على أسبابها وإعداد التقارير عنها بالإضافة للوقت الذي تخسره المنشأة نتيجة تجمع الأفراد حول زميلهم الذي أصيب وتركهم لأعمالهم, الأمر الذي يعرقل تنفيذ البرامج الإنتاجية. 
5) أن العامل الذي يعود للعمل بعد إصابته لن يكون بنفس المستوى السابق من الكفاءة بالرغم من أنه يتقاضى نفس الأجر أو الراتب. 
6) وقوع الحوادث يؤدي إلى زيادة الأضرار التي تتعرض لها المعدات ولا بد من تحمل نفقات صيانتها من أجل إعادتها إلى حالتها الطبيعية وهذا سينعكس على معدل الوقت المتاح لإشتغال المعدات. 
7) زيادة معدل الحوادث الصناعية يتطلب تعيين أفراد جدد بدلا عن الذين أقعدتهم إصابة العمل بصورة دائمة, وهذا يستوجب برامج تدريبية لهم من أجل رفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية.


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

معدات الوقاية الشخصية:
نوع معدات الوقاية الشخصية يعتمد على نوع العمليات المنجزة بواسطة العامل ونوع الخطورة الممكنة الحدوث.
1) واقيات الرأس: 
لمنع إصطدام رأس العامل بالأجسام الصلبة نتيجة سقوط الجسم الصلب أو أثناء حركته. تصنع الواقيات عادة من المواد البلاستيكية, ويشترط أن تكون سهلة الإستخدام والتنظيف والصيانة, وتبطن من الداخل بمواد تمتص السوائل كالعرق. كما أيضا تستخدم واقيات الرأس المصنوعة من القماش بقصد منع الشعر من الإنسكاب بالقرب من الأجزاء الدوارة وهذا بالنسبة للعاملات.
2) واقيات الأذن:
أصبحت الضوضاء من المشاكل التي تواجه الصناعة بشكل عام وقد أنعكست آثارها سلبيا على الحالة النفسية للعامل من جهة وعلى قدرته على السمع من جهة أخرى. لقد ثبت من خلال التجارب والأبحاث المختبرية أن للضوضاء أثر كبير على مقدرة العامل على السمع. وقد تؤدي الضوضاء الشديدة المستمرة إلى فقدان العامل للسمع أحيانا, ولهذا إزداد الإهتمام بإستخدام واقيات الأذن سواء كانت عن طريق سد قناة الأذن بإستخدام مواد مختلفة كالقطن, أو إستخدام الواقيات التي تربط على الأذن بشكل جيد. بحيث تؤدي إلى التقليل من مخاطر الضوضاء إلى أدنى حد ممكن.
3) واقيات الوجه والعينين:
تستخدم النظارات المصنوعة من الزجاج أو البلاستيك لوقاية العينين والوجه من المخاطر المختلفة والناتجة عن تطاير بعض الأجزاء الصغيرة من المواد في أثناء القيام بعمليات الخراطة أو التجليخ أو اللحام وغيرها. كذلك تستخدم النظارات لوقاية العينين والوجه من الحرارة والإشعاعات المختلفة, وعادة يتم تصنيع هذه النظارات وتصميمها بشكل يؤمن سهولة إستخدامها وصيانتها وتتناسب مع الغرض الذي تستخدم له.
4) واقيات التنفس:
تستخدم لوقاية العامل من المخاطر المختلفة الناجمة عن نقص في الأوكسجين في المناطق التي يعمل فيها أو الناتجة عن وجود غازات وأبخرة سامة, وتكون مذودة بخرطوم لسحب الهواء وتكون هذه الواقيات مثبتة بإحكام على الوجه بأكمله أو جزء منه. إن إستخدام هذه الواقيات يعتمد على نوع الخطر وشدته ونوع التلوث والمدة التي يعمل فيها جهاز الوقاية والجهد المطلوب للقيام بعملية الإستنشاق. وأجهزة وقاية التنفس متنوعة فبعضها مذود بقنينة للأوكسجين, والبعض الآخر مذود بمرشحات لإزالة المواد الغير مرغوب فيها والعالقة في الهواء الذي يستنشقه العامل. والبعض الآخر يذود العامل مباشرة بالهواء النقي من الجو.
5) حزام الأمان: 
يستخدم لحماية العامل من خطر السقوط من الأماكن المرتفعة وخاصة عمال البناء أو الذين يعملون في صيانة الأنابيب والسقوف أو العاملين في نظم توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية الذين يتسلقون بأعمدة الإمداد وغيرها. تعمل هذه الأحزمة على إيقاف سقوط الجسم بعد إنزلاقه وتصنع عادة من الجلد أو من بعض الألياف النباتية التي تتصف بقوة مقاومتها للتغيرات المختلفة ولفترة طويلة نسبيا.
6) واقيات القدم والساق: 
وتستخدم لهذا الغرض أحذية خاصة بعضها مصمم لوقاية القدمين من الأخطار نتيجة لسقوط أجسام ثقيلة عليها أو نتيجة لإصطدام بمثل هذه الأجسام. وتصنع مقدمتها عادة من مواد صلبة تتلاءم مع طبيعة الثقل المتوقع. وهنالك أنواع أخرى من الأحذية تستخدم لوقاية العامل من الخطر بسبب السير في أماكن مبتلة بمواد تسهل الإنزلاق أو لوقايته من أخطار الكهرباء عند المرور فوق سلك مكشوف وقد تصنع قاعدة هذه الأحذية من الخشب لمنع التوصيل وقد تكون الأحذية من النوع الذي يغطي القدمين والساقين لتأمين أفضل حماية للعامل ضد المخاطر المختلفة التي قد تحدث بسبب سكب بعض المواد الكيميائية على جسم العامل أو إنتشارها.
7) واقيات مكافحة الحريق: 
تستخدم لوقاية جسم العامل من مخاطر الحريق أو إرتفاع درجات الحرارة في الأفران وهي ملابس مصنوعة من مواد خاصة لها القابلية على مقاومة الحرارة لحد درجة 2000 درجة مئوية ويزود بمثل هذه الملابس عادة عمال الإطفاء. وتكون مهمتها تغطية جسم العامل بالكامل ضد خطر الحريق. وتتم الرؤيا من خلال فتحة زجاجية لمقاومة الحرارة أمام العينين.


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الحرائق وطرق مكافحتها: 
يحدث الحريق إذا ما توفرت ثلاثة عوامل أساسية, وهي الحرارة والأكسجين والمادة. وبشكل عام تصنف الحرائق إلى ثلاثة أصناف رئيسية وهي:
1) حرائق المواد الصلبة:
وهي الحرائق الناتجة عن إحتراق بعض المواد مثل الأخشاب أو الورق أو المواد الزراعية أو المنسوجات وغيرها ويتم إطفاءها بواسطة الماء. أما إذا كانت المواد المحترقة ثمينة مثل الصكوك والأوراق الرسمية فيتم إطفاؤها بواسطة فوسفات الأمونيوم وسلفات الأمونيوم. 
2) حرائق السوائل:
وهي الحرائق الناتجة عن تعرض النفط ومشتقاته للحريق مثل البنزين والزيوت والأصباغ وغيرها. وتخمد هذه الحرائق بإستخدام ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الذي يتصف بكونه لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الإشتعال بالإضافة إلى أنه غير موصل للكهرباء. وقد تستخدم المساحيق لإطفاء هذه الحرائق مثل مسحوق بيكربونات الصوديوم أو مسحوق بيكربونات البوتاسيوم, أو مسحوق فوسفات وسلفات الأمونيوم, كما تستخدم الرغوة الكيميائية التي تتكون فوق السطح لمنع تعرض المادة المحترقة للأوكسجين. 
3) حرائق الغازات والكهرباء:
وهي ناتجة عن إحتراق بعض الغازات مثل البروبين والهيدروجين والإستلين والميسان أو المتسببة عن الحرائق الكهربائية, ويتم إخماد هذه الحرائق بإستخدام غاز ثاني أو كسيد الكربون أو مسحوق فوسفات وسلفات الأمونيوم أو بيكربونات الصوديوم أو بيكربونات البوتاسيوم. تختلف المواد الكيميائية في خواصها وتبعا لذلك تختلف الوسيلة المناسبة لإخمادها


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الأمراض المهنية وبعض من مخاطر العمل:
المرض المهني هو المرض الناتج عن مزاولة مهنة معينة لفترة زمنية معينة قد تطول أو تقصر, وتظهر هذه الأمراض في صورة أعراض خاصة تلازم طبيعة هذا العمل رغم إحتياطات الوقاية, أي أن هذا المرض هو نتيجة علاقة سببية بين المرض وطبيعة العمل.
نجد أن الأمراض المهنية تزايدت مع الثورة الصناعية وظهور التقنية التي شملت العالم, لذا يجب معرفة جذور ومسببات المرض المهني بغرض الوقاية منه. وللأمراض المهنية سببين, إحداهما مباشر والآخر غير مباشر, أما الأسباب الغير مباشرة فتتلخص في الآتي:
1)	نقص الوعي الوقائي:
عدم إدراك صاحب العمل للمخاطر الصناعية, وأضرار بعض المواد المستعملة في الصناعة, ومدى وعي العاملين وإدراكهم بمخاطر الصناعة التي يقومون بها, وجهل كيفية إستخدام أدوات ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية. 
2)	أساليب الصناعة وطرق العمل:
تعرض العامل للخطر أثناء العملية الصناعية وما تتضمنها من تعب وإجهاد, بالإضافة إلى كيفية أداء العمل والإسلوب المتبع في الصناعة أو نوع العمل الذي يؤديه العامل.
أما الأسباب المباشرة المسببة للمرض المهني عبارة عن الأمراض التسممية وهي تكون كما يلي:
1)	أمراض التسمم بالمعادن كالرصاص والزئبق.
2)	أمراض التسمم بالمواد العضوية والغازية كغاز الكلور.
3)	أمراض التسمم الناتجة عن العوامل الطبيعية كالحرارة والضوء والضوضاء والإشعاع.
4)	أمراض التسمم الناتجة عن العوامل الحيوية كالجراثيم.
ومن أنواع المخاطر هي: 
الإختناق:
هو عدم مقدرة التخلص من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وإمتصاص الأكسجين. وهنالك أسباب عدة للإختناق داخل الحقل الصناعي وهي:
1)	الصدمات الكهربائية: وتحدث فجائيا حينما يلامس العامل أي مصدر كهربائي غير مأمون الإستعمال, ونتائج الصدمة تتفاوت حسب قوة الصدمة. 
فإذا كانت الصدمة قوية إلى حد الإغماء يجب إسعاف المصعوق بواسطة التنفس الصناعي, بأن تخلع ملابس المصاب والأشياء الضيقة كالأحزمة ورباط العنق, ثم إخراج الأجسام الغريبة من جسم المصاب كالخاتم وأدوات الزينة عند النساء والأسنان الصناعية حتى لا تساعد على توصيل الكهرباء. ويجب إبعاد المصعوق من مناطق الغازات مع ضرورة توفر هواء نقي ليساعد على التنفس.
ثم يبدأ الشخص الذي يسعف المصعوق بالتنفس الصناعي بضخ الهواء إلى رئتي المصاب بواسطة الفم أو الأنف حسب الحالة, وقبل كل شي يجب أن يوضع المصاب على بطنه ويوجه وجهه لأحد جانبيه, وتشد أزرع المصاب إلى الأمام وعلى جانبي الرأس, ينحني المسعف فوق المصاب واضعا ساقيه بطول جسم المصاب ويفرد كلتا راحتيه فوق الضلوع السفلية لصدر المصاب بحيث يتجه إبهاما يدي المسعف إلى السلسلة الظهرية, ثم يضغط المسعف بكلتا راحتيه على صدر المصاب محدثا زفيرا ثم يرفعها محدثا شهيقا ويكرر هذا الإجراء نحو خمسة عشر مرة كل دقيقة. 
2)	الغازات الخطرة: وهي أربعة أنواع:
1) غازات خاملة تحل بدلا عن الأوكسجين مقللة من تركيزه في الهواء كثاني أكسيد الكربون وغاز المثيلين. فنجد أن النسبة الطبيعية لغاز الأكسجين في الهواء هي 21% , فعند إنخفاض هذه النسبة إلى 6% يحدث الإغماء, أما في حالة إرتفاع نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الجو إلى 21.5% , فإن الإغماء يحدث بالفم من بقاء تركيز الأكسجين بنسبة 21% .
2) غازات مهيجة تؤثر على الأغشية المبطنة للشعب والشعيبات الهوائية مثل الكلور والنشادر.
3) غازات تتحد مع الدم فتشل وظيفته مثل أول أكسيد الكربون وغاز الهيدروسيانيك.
4) غازات مخدرة تسبب توقف التنفس مثل رابع كلوريد الكربون وهو كثير الإستعمال ومذيب في الأغراض الصناعية.
إسعاف المصاب بفعل التعرض للغازات:
إبعاد المصاب من جو التعرض بأسرع ما يمكن وفي هذه يجب أن يعلم عامل الإنقاذ أنه بدخوله إلى جو التعرض قد يصاب هو الآخر بالإختناق والإغماء وخاصة في حالات التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون, لذا واجب على عامل الإنقاذ إرتداء جهاز التنفس أو إمساك تنفسه جيدا حتى خروجه من جو الملوث بالغاز, ثم إزالة ملابس المصاب وخصوصا ما يضغط منها على الصدر والرقبة وذلك في حالات تلوث الجسم بمذيبات مثل رابع كلوريد الكربون أو السيانور إذا يجب خلع جميع ملابس المصاب بسرعة. وبعدها يتم إجراء التنفس الصناعي.
يستحسن إستعمال جهاز التنفس الذي يدفع الأكسجين إلى فم المصاب أو وضع قناع متصل بإسطوانة أكسجين على أنف المصاب. تدفئة المصاب بقدر الإمكان.
الرايش:
هو دخول جزء صغير من مادة فلزية إلى جسم العامل كالعين أو الجلد أو خلافهم, يجب أن تتم محاولات إخراج الرايش بسرعة داخل الوحدة الإنتاجية قبل أن ينساب داخل الأوعية الدموية للمصاب, وفي حالة عدم المقدرة يجب إرسال المصاب فورا لأقرب وحدة صحية.



المواد الكاوية:
قد تنسكب بعض من المواد الكاوية أو الحارقة على جسم العامل كالأحماض والقلويات, يغسل الجزء المصاب بكمية وافرة من الماء, أو إذا أمكن تحضير غسيل مضاد للمادة المنسكبة في الجزء المصاب.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه موسوعة هذه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد رزق (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اطلب المواصفات العالمية لمهمات الوقاية الشخصية المذكورة عالية و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للللللللللكم


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## محمودالحسيني (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## nor alaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا لاصحاب العمل 
حيث يعاقب القانون 12 لسنة 2003 كل صاحب عمل لايقوم بتوفير معدات الوقايه الشخصية للعاملين بالمنشأة . 
 جزاكم الله خيراً اخي الكريم .


----------



## sayed00 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

محمود فوزي القط قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا لاصحاب العمل
> حيث يعاقب القانون 12 لسنة 2003 كل صاحب عمل لايقوم بتوفير معدات الوقايه الشخصية للعاملين بالمنشأة .
> جزاكم الله خيراً اخي الكريم .


 
شكور محمود على التوضيح

لكن القانون لن يعاقب بنفسة لا بد من اناس يتابعون و يتأكدون من ان القانون مطبق (الادراج مليئة بالقوانين) لكن اين التطبيق

سوف اضرب لك مثال

هل تعلم ان هناك قانون فى مصر يمنع استخدام مكبرات الصوت بدون تصريح (لكن لو مشيت فى الشارع سوف تجد كل من هب و دب ماسك ميكروفوب و بيبيع شيء)

لابد من الية للتنفيذ


فقط لزم التعليق

اشكرك


----------



## almasry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

:12: almasry :12:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة​


----------



## zahraa samir (20 مايو 2015)

ثانكس مجهود رائع 
دائم استفاد منكم في تقاريري 
بارك الله فيكم


----------

